# PHOTOSHOP: Show me how to adjust this picture to my face



## Sumaher4 (Feb 3, 2011)

Im particulary interested in the "le troll face"  . 

I have photoshop cs4 

So how could i fit the troll face to mine , i wont upload my picture , if neccesary take one from google 

Thank you again


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

I am sure one of our users will help you more if need be.

You will treat it very similar to an actual face swap:

Face Swapping - Switch faces of two different people | 2Photoshop :: Photoshop Tutorials and Resources

First step would be getting the troll face. Pasting it in a new layer over the existing picture. Aligning/adjusting the size to make it fit with the picture. then blending blending blending.

Saufnase's Tutorial on Face Swapping in Photoshop


----------



## Sumaher4 (Feb 3, 2011)

Thank you i will try it , if doesnt work ill re post for more help thank you


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Sumaher4 said:


> Thank you i will try it , if doesnt work ill re post for more help thank you


Good luck, Let us see some of your results maybe :heartlove


----------



## HannahJohn (Jul 26, 2011)

You able to adjust any picture on any other picture using layer options layer option help us working two different object with same time and when we finish our work on both objects we can merge them both to transform them in single image.


----------

